# Cant get into ICC website under my acct



## jar546 (Mar 30, 2010)

For some reason I cannot access the ICC and it is after hours.  I am trying to buy more books for another office location and cannot get back to the office before they close.

What was the default password they told us to use?  I thought it was our zip code...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Cant get into ICC website under my acct

Thats what mine is. My e-mail address and zip code


----------



## jar546 (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Cant get into ICC website under my acct

Someone actually answered the phone so I just placed my $600 order.  This crap is getting expensive.  2 full sets plus the I-Codes then NEC, NFPA 13, 70E, 72, 495, etc and I am out about $2,000 this year alone.

OK enough whining


----------



## rshuey (Mar 31, 2010)

I hear ya. I might have to sell ham sandwiches so I can get the commentaries..haha.


----------

